# ? Bloody Marys



## simprk (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to look for drink recipes or not but I'm in need of a good Bloody Mary recipe. Anybody have one? Thanks.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Bottle of absolut and Zing Zang mixer, not much else needed.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Ted Gentry said:


> Bottle of absolut and Zing Zang mixer, not much else needed.


 X2, but add 2 splashes of Tobasco to make it even better!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I make my own...

Tomato Juice
svedka vodka
Srircha Sauce (squirt)
Worshteshire Sauce
celery salt
red pepper dash
Tobasco dash
cracked black pepper
lime juice

Adjust ingredients to your liking


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*A real goodun*

Give this a try:

3 Large ripe tomatoes, cut into wedges
1/4 cup lemon juice
2 jalapenos, stemmed and seeded
2 teaspoons horseradish
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper (fresh ground is best)
6 ounces (3/4 cup) vodka
Whatever garnish you like, I like a slice of lemon and an olive

Puree tomatoes in a blender along with lemon juice, peppers, horseradish, Worcestershire, sugar, celery salt, and black pepper, scraping down sides of blender as necessary. Stir in vodka and refrigerate until chilled, about 2 hours. Makes four servings


​


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I make my own...

Tomato Juice
titos vodka
Worshteshire Sauce 7 shakes
celery salt
heaping teaspoon prepared horseradish
Tabasco 7 shakes
cracked black pepper
fresh mex. lime juice
stick of celery


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*bloody bull/mary*



SV_DuckBuster said:


> X2, but add 2 splashes of Tobasco to make it even better!


add some beef bullion .


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*GREAT MARIA*

Zing Zang and Suaza Hornitos Tequilla, add a Green olive or two.
you'll never use Vodka Again.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Try using clamato juice and beef bullion with all of your spicy ingredients.


----------



## Power Pole (Jul 13, 2010)

Go to The Showdown in San Marcos. Unbelievable bloody mary!!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Power Pole said:


> Go to The Showdown in San Marcos. Unbelievable bloody mary!!!


Yup, used to go to Showdown just to drink Bloody's back in my college days!!! GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

I always made mine a day ahead and added in a couple green onions. recipes abound and lots are good but I know very few using the green onions. We used to have a couple of pitchers for our weekend crappie trips. Yum And of all the vodkas Absolut makes the best Mary.
Byron


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I am going to ask a really dumb question....*

that I probably already know the answer to! LOL

I drink a bloody Mary ever once in a while, but is the difference in a $40 or $50 bottle of Vodka and an $8 bottle of McCormick really worth the difference in a bloody Mary?

I can see it, if drinking it neat or Martinis, but a bloody Mary? Or is it just the "elitist" attitude of having the best?

BTW....my liquor store had a bottle of Vodka for something like $175 the other day....for a fifth or liter I think.

LOL

Later
Cheapskate,
R3F


----------



## djdiggydiggy (Nov 14, 2008)

Red, the difference in vodka for a bloody mary isn't enough to justify the price for me, but if I'm spending someone else's money, then only the best will do!!!

I'm curious if the bottle of vodka you were looking at was a bottle of Wyborova. Been wanting to get my hands on a couple extra bottles to add.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

I've seen on several tv shows that you can run a bottle of vodka through a water filter a few times and end up with the equivalent of high end vodka. I tried it with gut rot and poured it through the Brita filter/pitcher in the fridge (the wife had a heck of surprise waiting for her) and it ended up tasting like expensive vodka.

As for bloody mary's, if you want quick and easy just mix some vodka with spicy V8 and add ingredients to your hearts desire.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*DJDiggety....*

By golly, I think it was that brand! It was a name that I didn't even try to pronounce! LOL BTW...I am not even sure about that price....just so high that I wouldn't even consider it! If ya want I will go by today and check it out for you....liquor store on west side, about midway, of I-99 between Franz Rd and I-10, here in Katy. PM me if ya want me to check it out!

Later
R3F


----------



## djdiggydiggy (Nov 14, 2008)

If it was $175, that's a decent price for it. I was able to pick up two bottles of it for $45 five years ago, and sold one for a bit over $200. Thought I could run back and pick up more, but they've been quite scarce. It's pretty good stuff, but man, doesn't it have to be for that price? I was half expecting my doorbell to ring when I opened the bottle and have a cute Polish girl come in for that price.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*Great Post!*



SV_DuckBuster said:


> X2, but add 2 splashes of Tobasco to make it even better!


X3.

This stuff is the best pre made I've had. I usually like to make my own but when I need a morning drink quick you cant go wrong with Zing Zang


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Finest call makes a good bloody mary mix all I add to it is Celery salt and olive and lime juice. i drink bloody marys all the time and every where i go and it dosent get much better than the above recipe. no need for fancy vodkas just normal vodka some finest call( or campbell tomato juice), celery salt, olive juice, lime juice.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

deff. buy Tito's vodka , made in TX , distilled enough times to take out the impurities that hurt your head.

it's middle of the pack pricewise and anything more expensive is just blowing money to look good


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*dang......*

read thru everything to this point and no one said drop a raw oyster in it

and i thot this was a







mssg board.........

sad3sm

(and use pickled asparagus...... not celery stalks)


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

Another vote for Zing Zang... if you like easy!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't care for Zing Zang anymore it's ok but there is too much dang cracked pepper in it that always ruins the last few sips. I can't believe no one has mentioned adding a jumbo boiled shrimp hanging off the side of the glass. I loves me some Bloody Marys. I drink Bloody Marys often and Chilis actually using a pretty good mix they're affordable for being "out" but most of the recipes above sounds great. Absolut Peppar vodka is my choice when available but almost any vodka will do.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

here ya go
these are minus the bloodymary mix though



Bill Fisher said:


> read thru everything to this point and no one said drop a raw oyster in it
> 
> and i thot this was a
> 
> ...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> here ya go
> these are minus the bloodymary mix though


oh he777777777777777777 no!!!!!!!!!!!! . . . what are yall thinking! . . . wg


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I dont even think we know sometimes wg


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

oyster shooters... yum!
we add a half shot of cocktail sauce and a bit of lemon juice to 'em sometimes. 
but I'd not turn those down.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

BM's are good, but i'm more of a michelada fan. refreshing and not so strong...can drink more without going to bed too early .


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*hangover*



monkeyman1 said:


> BM's are good, but i'm more of a michelada fan. refreshing and not so strong...can drink more without going to bed too early .


me too, but they won't cure a hangover like a good Bloody Mary, or two.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I prefer Tito's, yuck.


----------



## Bankshot (Mar 27, 2011)

This may sound a little weird but a squirt of Asian Fish Sauce in any of the above great recipes will make them better. At least for me and my utterly abused palate.
I also like to use Beaumonde seasoning instead of celery salt.
A spoon of tomato paste will allow for more vodka.
Ditto on the Tito's.


----------



## tank02 (Sep 12, 2006)

City Bar in Maurice, LA has the best Bloody Mary's! Plus they use rum which is a nice change. But I buy their mix and put Dripping Springs Vodka in it. That is better than Titos.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*I tried this one from a banned member and it was GREAT. A little labor intensive.*

Pain in the *** but I tried it and it is good.



JWL said:


> Give this a try:
> 
> 3 Large ripe tomatoes, cut into wedges
> 1/4 cup lemon juice
> ...


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

zing zang is all you need. add some olives or pickled green beans..mmmm


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

in the am .................drink a nice tall BM and move on

these are not made for all day drankin' ............


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

*Easy Best Bloodymary*

to me: Tabasco.com

Luv it. All you need is the alcohol


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Uncle D**ks Bloody Mary mix and I use potatoe wadka. Try it you will not be disappointed. Uncle D**ks Rita mix is hard to beat also!!!!


Drifter


----------

